

Schneier on Security : Risks of Cloud Computing - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/07/risks_of_cloud.html?nc=11

======
GiraffeNecktie
Actually it's just Schneier providing a link to this New York Times article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/20/opinion/20zittrain.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/20/opinion/20zittrain.html?_r=1)

~~~
benatkin
Yeah, it was a direct copy of the page's title tag. Note to submitters: if the
title tag doesn't make sense for the article, please change it so that it
does.

------
absconditus
Jonathan Zittrain's definition of "the cloud" doesn't seem to be very nuanced.

